# Healthiest bars



## pu239 (Apr 19, 2004)

Okay, dumb question for everyone. I know this is a subject that has been beat to death and then beat again, but what do you think are the healthiest high protein bars? I try to avoid them, but sometimes I get in a jam so I might eat one or two a week. I've used some of the homemade recipes and I generally like them, but I don't think they travel as well. I don't really care much about taste just health.

Thanks.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 19, 2004)

You're right, that is a contradiction, and I recommend that you pack protein shakes with you instead, but if you REALLY need a bar, I suggest Biotest- Low Carb Grow.

Peace.


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

I would say go with the small detour bar.. 6 grams of sugar 15 grams protein and very tasty  

Anyone ever tried the Labarda protein bars? I want to try it for my weekly only 1 protein bar allowance/cheat


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

carry some protein powder with you..much better than some protein bar(junk IMO).


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 20, 2004)

all bars are full of sugar, starch and full of others useless chemicals..... if you need protein go with a powder, less shit more protein !


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Anyone ever tried the Labarda protein bars? I want to try it for my weekly only 1 protein bar allowance/cheat



They are pretty tastey, similar to the detours.

I still say Tri-O-Plex are great.  Sure protein bars are really not the best thing out there but sometimes they are just something people must do.  

I ussually carry powder in a shaker w/ me.  Also if you are really in a bind try and go to a 7/11 stype store and go to the fridge, by me most places have something like the MetRX low carb shake w/ like 35g protein, 1.5g Fat, and 4g carbs in it.  They are pretty good and when your in a pinch they are a lifesaver.


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

7/11 has the MetRX shakes? I usually get mine from GNC


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 20, 2004)

I think bars are a pretty crappy cheat. Why would you want bars as a cheat meal? I'd rather eat a real cheat, like cheesecake or Dairy Queen or something...

Peace.


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

For now, I'm craving for protein bars as a cheat meal  
I think it's better than cheating with cheesecake.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2004)

I used to eat a Met-RX chocolate chip cookie dough bar as a meal with a big glass of milk it was yummy.   That's when I worked outside and burned calories all day long.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 7/11 has the MetRX shakes? I usually get mine from GNC



Yea you would never see em if you weren't lookin for em but they are ussually in like the top corner of the last fridge.  I stumbled onto them one day when I was in training for the fire dept and needed some food while on break.

And I agree w/ the protein bar as a better cheat then cheesecake...at least it is for me and most likely more nutritional then a peice of cake.


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

everytime I'm at a gas station.. 76 I see the red bull drink and some protein bars, never seen protein shakes there.. I gotta start going to 7/11  

protein bars are yummier than cheesecakes


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well yeah, it's a 'better' cheat, but is it a BETTER cheat? I mean if you're gonna have a weekly cheat, at least make it something worthwhile.

Protein bars are yummier than cheesecakes? Are you serious?

Peace.


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

yes, I'm serious.. protein bars with peanuts, almonds flavors way better than cheesecakes.. 

I would cheat with protein bars, cereals, and ice cream and of course nuts!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Well yeah, it's a 'better' cheat, but is it a BETTER cheat? I mean if you're gonna have a weekly cheat, at least make it something worthwhile.
> 
> Protein bars are yummier than cheesecakes? Are you serious?
> ...



For me it is a better cheat because I have had a bad history of binging.  So by me eating 1 piece of cheese cake I am at risk of eating 5 or 6 if I am not careful.  So by me continually staying to a strict diet and cheating with minor things like bars I stay on track and can maintain my diet.


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> For me it is a better cheat because I have had a bad history of binging.  So by me eating 1 piece of cheese cake I am at risk of eating 5 or 6 if I am not careful.  So by me continually staying to a strict diet and cheating with minor things like bars I stay on track and can maintain my diet.



That's why I'm sticking with protein bars as a cheat meal for now


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> They are pretty tastey, similar to the detours.
> 
> I still say Tri-O-Plex are great.  Sure protein bars are really not the best thing out there but sometimes they are just something people must do.


I love the Tri-o-plex too man.  Evidentally, they are not testing as labeled though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I love the Tri-o-plex too man.  Evidentally, they are not testing as labeled though.



Yea but no bar ever tests our to be true to the label.  They did a study and i found tons of results and none of them matched.  The Smores bar however almost matched exactly to what was labeled, and go figure it my favorit one heh.


----------



## supertech (Apr 20, 2004)

What do you guys think of the protein plus power bars.Those are the ones I use cause you can get them anywhere.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

Never had em but I see people eating em all the time, I stick to what I like tri-o-plex


----------



## pu239 (Apr 21, 2004)

For the past couple of days I've been looking at the ingredients of most of the bars I could find. I think I've given up on finding one that looks halfway decent. If I'm really in a bind I'll probably stop at the store and get a can or pouch of tuna and an apple or something like that. Or I'll stick with a shake. I still might have a bar for a cheat because for me it's a decent cheat and I won't go overboard.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

Sara, every labrada bar ive tried was nasty  and im not even that picky!


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks greeky  I won't buy the Labarda bar then..


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Thanks greeky  I won't buy the Labarda bar then..



If you like the detours you will most likely enjoy the labrada's one. They are very similar in taste, but like everything else it is up to your taste buds.  Some like one bar but despise others and vise versa.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

Maybe it was cuz I tried Labrada low carb ones i think

They all had the same funky aftertaste


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2004)

Eww.  Try the high protein ones they are good and there is only like 20-30 carbs in the bar, not to bad.  Another bar that isn't to bad is the myoplex deluxe they taste pretty good but the sugars are kinda high.  I stay away from them unless I feel like cheating a lil.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

I bought  this bar at whole foods, made by Biotoen or something like that.. they down stairs in the fridge
I think they only have 2.5 grams of fat and 15 grams protein 
150 cals


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

would you trust the bar that says low  in GI?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2004)

I go for more protein in mine because they need to take the place of a meal most of the time.  So they can't have any less then like 30g's of protein, it kinda limits my choices sometimes when I'm in a bind.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

I can go with a low protein or hi protein bars w. my plan


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> would you trust the bar that says low  in GI?


I would probably read the label to see what exactly is in the bar and if it isn't anything low GI then odd are its not a low GI bar heh.  They ussually put crap on the label just for you to buy it and it is always false.  Never trust the add always look to the ingredient list to see what is in it, and even then be skepticle b/c they always "forget" to put everything in there.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

ok  
I think I will go with the Detour bar tomorrow as a cheat meal


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2004)

There is way to much fat in them for me, I use to eat em and I noticed major changes very soon so I stopped.  But for a cheat I think you can get away w/ it


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm getting the small detour bars.. only 4.5 - 5 grams of fat per bar


----------



## ah1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Try VyoPro by ast, no glycerin, 20 Grams of protein, Only 1 Gram of Sugar and Glutamine Enhanced.

this is part of the info we have instore:
The VyoPro Protein Bars have gone through a major upgrade. Making a great tasting bar that is true to the label is not an easy process. Sure we could follow the trend in bars and load them with glycerin and not list the carbs on the label but that's just not AST.

Have you ever noticed that just about all the protein bars on the market have a very similar taste and texture? No matter what company has their name on them. It's really no surprise because 90% of the protein bars on the market are made by one manufacturer. They are all just clones of one another with maybe a slight change in protein content or vitamins. But all in all they are virtually the same. That's why they all have that same taste to them. That chemical glycerin taste. It's unmistakable.

Well the VyoPro Protein Bar is not made there and it's not made with glycerin. It's completely different and when you read the label you're getting what it says. There's no trickery here.

We stock approx 50 - 60 types of bars instore vyo pro always sells well.


----------



## pu239 (Apr 22, 2004)

The thing I don't like about the Vyo-Pro bar is that it contains partially hydrogenated soybean oil. I try to avoid that stuff. 

Regarding Labrada bars. I didn't mind the taste of them, but I think they all contain partially hydrogenated oil. The protein in the chocolate pb bar is calcium caseinate and hydrolyzed collagen. Not exactly quality IMO.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 22, 2004)

Guys...the Protein Plus bars from Power Bar are pretty good...ntohing spectacular...but "ok"...much cheaper too and you can get them anywahere.  I really enjoy the peanut butter one.

My favorites are the Tri-O-Plex though...now that's a bar...none of that ewwwwy aftertaste.

I agree though...there are better choices...but hell...sometimes you just need something fast and IMO they're better than skipping meals.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> My favorites are the Tri-O-Plex though...now that's a bar...none of that ewwwwy aftertaste.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Guys...the Protein Plus bars from Power Bar are pretty good...ntohing spectacular...but "ok"...much cheaper too and you can get them anywahere.  I really enjoy the peanut butter one.
> 
> My favorites are the Tri-O-Plex though...now that's a bar...none of that ewwwwy aftertaste.
> ...


Did you read the Trioplex had a label claims test done and it wasn't even close to being accurate?  They are baaaaaddddd!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2004)

When I saw the title to this thread, I thought we were talking about healthy liquor establishments .

I kind of like the MetRX ProteinPlus bars, in a pinch of course.


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 22, 2004)

I carry a box of the mini detour bars in my luggage when I travel since they don't feed your ass on airplanes anymore. Carrying protein powder in a shaker then adding water when served on the plane can be done, but what a PITA!

IMO, when traveling by plane, you end up missing at least 2 meals.  Bars are the easiest way to get good nutrition, even if they contain some shit.


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

Had a mini detour bar today!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

yummy.. but very tiny!


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

This is the Protein Bar I was talking about.. I might try it next week!
http://www.beyondmuscle.com/bioculprotba.html

I've seen the mini bars too! only 15 protein, 15 carbs, and 2.5 F


----------

